# No Pronhorn Season for ND in 10'...



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Number of goats got to low on NDGF (estimated at 6000 animals) so Pronhorn season has been closed for at least this year, although it would not surprise for several. True, we had a couple bad winters, but I personally think unlimited over the counter either sex bow tags and the high success rate afforded by up to the minute compounds shot sight/realease combined with affordable hand laser ranger finders did their part. I won't be at all surprised to see the same thing happen to mule deer.

I put this every bit as much on poor management by NDGF as the weather. This by the outfit who won't let us have magnifying scopes on modern in line muzzle loaders and greatly limit ML Season deer tags. They sho' do cherry pick where to apply there ethical standards, don't they?...

Grand Forks Herald on line has the story, but the boneheads have a picture of a gazelle up with it. Guess thats' what happens when you google "antelope" and put up the first picture it finds w/o reading what that picture is. No wonder the darn things are so rare here!


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

Sucks.

I was hoping to take one with my up to the minute compounds shot sight/release combined with affordable hand laser ranger finder.


----------

